# Gba release list on frontpage



## SoulAnger (Sep 14, 2008)

As a regular viewer of GBAtemp's news and release list. I always find the gba release to be a little useless now that it doesnt update. (Last Release; 9th April, Yggdra Union)
Why not change it with others. Well, Maybe:

PSP release list
Extended Homebrew DS-scene Release List (Well, GBAtemp is a big part of the homebrew scene)
Latest GBAtemp posts
Other New Gen console Release List

So, what do you think?


----------



## Costello (Sep 14, 2008)

we are working on that, expect some nice changes in the coming weeks!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 14, 2008)

any chance of a little sneak preview?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd like a seperate WiiWare-part and VC-part.


----------



## SoulAnger (Sep 14, 2008)

oh nice costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder what it is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe related to the bounty? Hmm, I kinda hope not. But an extended homebrew news would be awesome.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> we are working on that, expect some nice changes in the coming weeks!



Looking forward to that!


----------



## SoulAnger (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahah, I know now I bet its user submittions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, the new submit news is out a few seconds ago


----------

